# Cape Town Meet #3 Agenda



## Rellik (4/12/14)

Hey Everyone
Attached is the Agenda for the Third Cape Town Meet on 6 December 2014 at Nuri Sushi Factory.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

The excitement is brewing now ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (4/12/14)

Excitement is brewing for sure! We have managed to secure *over R9000* worth of prizes for the meeting. Big Thanks to our sponsors!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (4/12/14)

Good agenda @Rellik

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (4/12/14)

Thanks @Silver. It was a team effort

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/12/14)

It's Going to be AWESOME. A lot of hard work was put into this meet. Kudos to @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (4/12/14)

Pappa kannie waggie!!!

my cloud blowing skills will stun and amaze you all! I call it interpretive blowing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/12/14)

Wow! R9000 in prizes 

A huge thank you to all that have helped to make this possible, this one is going to be epic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

